

Australian Metadata Laws Passed in Senate - jw_mcgregor
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-27/metadata-bill-passes-senate-greens-vow-to-repeal/6351962

======
jw_mcgregor
This Draconian legislation is a sham. They didn't listen to Australians so
perhaps the rest of the world should join us to protest against it.

